# 1 Cell Lipo In Scalpel?



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried to put a one cell lipo in the scalpel and what lipo did you use? 

Does it handle well and last long enough for your races? 

I just put a one cell lipo in my scalpel and will try it out soon. I just want to know if anyone have tried this and give some pros and cons or tips and tricks!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i had a 1cell 800mah 7.4 i picked up at a swap meet it was good power and vary light bout 6min run time


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Isn't a 7.4 volt a 2 cell battery. A 1 cell is 3.7 volts I think.


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have a common sense rc 2 cell lipo 800mah 8c and it runs extremely quick! and my one cell lipo came in the mail yesterday it was a common sense rc 500mah 10c and it runs okay but the 4 cell 2/3a cells are quicker cause it has 4.8v and 1 cell lipo is 3.7v! the reason why i got the lipo is because its only 6 bucks and a round cells cost more! i'm just trying new things here and get some ideas!


----------

